# Navionics MMC Speicher defekt, Kopie?



## Laky (13. April 2007)

Hallo

Offensichtlich hat meine MMC Speicherkarte (Gold small) für mein Lowrance LMS 334c seinen Geist aufgegeben #q , so werde ich wohl oder übel in den sauren Apfel beißen und mir eine neue Karte kaufen |gr: . Nun die eigentliche Frage: Ist es möglich (und erlaubt) eine Sicherungskopie (nur für mich privat)zu erstellen? Welch Hardware/software wird benötigt? Oder muss ich mir jedes Mal eine neue Karte kaufen? (wird ja denke ich nicht so oft vorkommen das eine MMC Speicherkarte kaputt geht, aber wenn, ist das zumindest hier in Norge recht teuer .

MFG
Laky


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Navionics MMC Speicher defekt, Kopie?*

Ich würde mal beim Hersteller nachhaken, bestimmt lässt sich da was mit Kulanz machen. Garantie ist abgelaufen oder wie? #h


----------



## Jirko (13. April 2007)

*AW: Navionics MMC Speicher defekt, Kopie?*

hallo laky #h

erlaubt ist es definitiv nicht... ob´s möglich ist, entzieht sich meiner kenntnis. aber heutzutage ist ja alles possible () aber wie gesagt, erlaubt definitiv nein.

ich würde auch erst einmal versuchen den weg der kulanz zu gehen... wenn du deine defekte MMC-card einschickst solltest du eigentlich ne neue bekommen, wenn diese dann nicht mutwillig zerstört wurde, wovon ich mal jetzt nich ausgehe #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Navionics MMC Speicher defekt, Kopie?*



> erlaubt ist es *definitiv* nicht...


|kopfkrat


----------



## Laky (13. April 2007)

*AW: Navionics MMC Speicher defekt, Kopie?*

Hallo
Nicht das es falsch verstanden wird |kopfkrat , ich will also nicht irgendwelche Raubkopien bei eBay verticken :q (hier gibt es auch kein eBay) sonder rein als Sicherungskopie #d .
Kulanz ist ja schön und gut, nur würde mir das Morgen wenn ich rausfahren will auch nicht viel nützen |gr:  (ich schätze mal so 3-4 Wochen wird das hier in Norge dauern), hätte ich jetzt aber eine Kopie bzw. dann wäre ja die Kopie defekt, so bräuchte ich mir darüber keinen Kopf machen  .
Brauche ich aber auch so nicht denn ich habe von meinen Arbeitgeber quasi zu Testzwecken eine NauticPath Speicherkarte bekommen :vik: . Und sollte es keine Kulanz geben und NauticPath funktioniert halbwegs, na dann dürfte wohl klar sein welche Karten ich demnächst benütze #6 .

MFG
Laky


----------



## kossiossi (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Navionics MMC Speicher defekt, Kopie?*

moin,

die daten kannst du auf deinem rechner sichern und bei bedarf(daten defekt oder gelöscht) wieder auf deine karte ziehen. ist auch ratsam!
formatieren darfst du die karte allerdings nicht! dann funktioniert sie nicht mehr.
ein kopieren auf eine andere karte funktioniert nicht.

ach ja, wenn du auf kulanz keine neue karte bekommst:
ein update auf eine sd karte würde dich glaube so ca. 70euro kosten.

ahoi
danny


----------



## fly-martin (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Navionics MMC Speicher defekt, Kopie?*

Hi

wahrscheinlich wird das nicht möglich sein, da die Software direkt mit der Karten-id ( interne Kartennummer - ähnlich mac-adresse bei Netzwerkkarten ) verknüpft ist ... 

Genaueres wird Dir nur der Hersteller sagen können


----------



## BSZocher (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Navionics MMC Speicher defekt, Kopie?*

Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage:

Wohin mit den Karten wenn ich mit dem Flieger reise?

Haupt- und Handgepäck werden doch durchleuchtet. Schadet das den Karten?


----------

